# Julian Wright....



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Julian needs PT. I have no idea why Scott isn't playing this guy. Yeah I know he's young and there are some learning curves but he needs some PT. Like last night when Mo was struggling, Julian could've seen some time. I don't know why Scott stuck with Bobby for so long. He was killing us last night against the T-Wolves. I'd love to see Julian on the court with CP.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im a firm believer in building through the draft, but honestly as long as Scott is our coach why not just trade all our picks for free agents because they never play! I agree with you but Scott will continue to alienate our rookies and cause them to leave before their new contract year, right on the cusp of their breakout seasons.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I had completely forgot about Wright. It's sad he isn't seeing much PT.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

He should get at least a few minutes again, until he gets comfortable. When Julian has been in the game I notice he's a little turnover prone. Nothing some time on the court wouldn't cure.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

I think Scott is just trying to find ways to put Wright into the offense. He always did rave about his passing skills and his potential to be a solid facilitator. Could be what he is thinking about doing but is cautiously keeping the minutes of Peja/Rasual/MoPete up to give them the best chances of winning. But, I bet we will see more of Wright with the loss of Ryan Bowen.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He's never going to play for Scott unless there's some sort of catastrophe like last year.He'll probably complain about it,end up in the dogpound(Scott had to expand to make room for new clients I hear) and they'll trade him for a can of sardines or an NBA player of similar value.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Crap, I really like Wright, I hope he gets time.

He's one of the few who can finish hard on this team...


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Diable said:


> He's never going to play for Scott unless there's some sort of catastrophe like last year.He'll probably complain about it,end up in the dogpound(Scott had to expand to make room for new clients I hear) and they'll trade him for a can of sardines or an NBA player of similar value.


I dont see how that can happen at all. Scott never plays his rookies unless its completely necessary, and right now that's not the case at all. They started off solid with their rotation and I'm sure he doesn't intend to change it unless they go sour. And, Wright is surely not one to complain, J.R. Smith was just a headcase and couldn't handle what Scott demanded of him on the defensive side of the ball and as far as sticking to gameplans.


----------

